# Crytek: Ausstehende Gehälter, Chefs in Ferraris, Moral auf dem Tiefpunkt - Neue Berichte



## MaxFalkenstern (26. Juni 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Crytek: Ausstehende Gehälter, Chefs in Ferraris, Moral auf dem Tiefpunkt - Neue Berichte* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Crytek: Ausstehende Gehälter, Chefs in Ferraris, Moral auf dem Tiefpunkt - Neue Berichte


----------



## MichaelG (26. Juni 2014)

Ergibt irgendwie zu den letzten Meldungen ein rundes, aber keineswegs gutes Bild bei Crytek. Bin mal gespannt wie lang sich die Firma noch über Wasser halten kann. Rein durch F2P bezweifle ich stark.


----------



## leckmuschel (26. Juni 2014)

habt ihr bei crytek bzw. yerli mal angefragt ?


----------



## MichaelG (26. Juni 2014)

Naja wenn wirklich die halbe mittlere Führungsetage abwandert muß etwas stark in Schieflage sein. Daß es mal 1 oder 2 Querschläger gibt ok. Aber nicht die komplette mittlere Hierarchie. Das ist schon eine ganz andere Hausnummer. Und da bin ich eher geneigt dieser zu glauben als 2 Juppies die offensichtlich die Bodenhaftung verloren haben.

Und glaubst Du ernsthaft, daß die Yerlis selbstkritisch sind ? Das Wort kennen die noch nicht mal von der Schreibweise her.


----------



## Dominicus1165 (26. Juni 2014)

Wieso. Wieso Crytek. Wieso.

Ihr seid meine absolute Lieblingsspielefabrik mit der Crysis Serie. Wieso seid ihr solche Vollidioten und probiert etwas, das ihr nicht könnt. Ihr stellt Retailware her und nicht dämliche F2P Spiele.

Aber der Yerli hat einen an der Klatsche.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juni 2014)

Ganz ehrlich ... wenn ich sowas lese wie 'verschwenderisch teure Notebook Taschen' oder 'Ferrari' ... da kann ich immer nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Eine Firma wird sich nicht wg. teurer Bürostühle und/oder ach so teure Notebooktaschen in finanzieller Schieflage befinden. 

Das sind Dinge, die einem gut funktionierendem Controlling auffallen sollten ... nur Controlling gibt es meistens erst dann, wenn das Kind schon auf dem Brunnenrand sitzt und nach unten schaut. 

Ansonsten, Ferrari fahren ... wenn es aus Privatvermögen erworben wurde, wird kein ltd. Angestellter seinen privaten Ferarri verkaufen damit "der kleine Programmierer" keinen Hals bekommt. Die meisten Leute wissen doch überhaupt nicht, was mit welchem Kapital angeschafft wurde.

Wenn es "dienstliche Fahrzeuge" sind, dann erwarte ich natürlich auch, das diese sofort verkauft werden um liquide Mittel zu sichern.

Ich hab damals auch, widerwillig, ein Mandat einer Schweizer Firma übernommen, schlussendlich bin ich auf 60.000 EUR sitzen geblieben und, der Punkt der mich aufregt, mir der Insolvenzverwalter *schriftlich* mitgeteilt hat, ich soll mich doch bitte nicht so haben, der Herr XYZ verkauft "doch sogar schon seinen Privatjet". 

Sowas ist für mich auch das Mindeste. 

Jedenfalls hab ich aus der Insolvenzmasse knapp 6 EUR bekommen, reicht in Berlin für ein Döner und ein Bier!


----------



## Soulja110 (26. Juni 2014)

Willkommen in der realen Welt, so läuft das in vielen Firmen. Ab einer gewissen Größe verliert die Geschäftsführung einfach den Bezug zu den Leuten und der Arbeit die täglich geleistet wird. Ein Arbeitnehmer ist dann nur noch eine Kostenstelle. Oft genug gesehen, hilft nur Streik oder Kündigung. Das Problem in dieser Branche ist halt oft, dass die nächste Firma nicht gleich um die Ecke sitzt, da ist die Schmerzgrenze dann oft sehr hoch wenn man umziehen oder auswandern müsste.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ... wenn ich sowas lese wie 'verschwenderisch teure Notebook Taschen' oder 'Ferrari' ... da kann ich immer nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Eine Firma wird sich nicht wg. teurer Bürostühle und/oder ach so teure Notebooktaschen in finanzieller Schieflage befinden.
> 
> Das sind Dinge, die einem gut funktionierendem Controlling auffallen sollten ... nur Controlling gibt es meistens erst dann, wenn das Kind schon auf dem Brunnenrand sitzt und nach unten schaut.
> 
> ...



Klar ist nicht 1 Bürostuhl oder bei gewissen Firmengrößen auch nicht der Ferrari die Ursache für das schlechte Dastehen der Firma. Das liegt im Falle von Crytek sehr wahrscheinlich an der komplett verrannten Firmenausrichtung, den fehlenden Retailprojekten und auch am fehlenden oder nur mäßigen Erfolg bereits erfolgter Releases.

Ich habs ja schon mal gesagt: Wenn ich mir die Firmengröße von Crytek anschaue und was sie bislang released haben beißt sich das für mein Verständnis gewaltig. Der Ferrari ist nur das i-Tüpfelchen, daß die Volksseele zum kochen bringt. 

Wenn ich in der Firma arbeiten würde, würde seit November auf meinen Lohn warten aber die Yerlis würden mit Ferraris vorfahren hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch einen etwas dickeren Hals.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und glaubst Du ernsthaft, daß die Yerlis selbstkritisch sind ? Das Wort kennen die noch nicht mal von der Schreibweise her.



kennst du die yerli-brüder persönlich?


----------



## MichaelG (26. Juni 2014)

Ich kenne deren Reaktionen bei Interviews. Und das langt für eine Einschätzung. Schon das Bild was sie nach außen zeigen langt für eine Beurteilung in so einem Falle. Da brauche ich weder persönlichen Kontakt noch sie zu kennen.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn ich in der Firma arbeiten würde, würde seit November auf meinen Lohn warten aber die Yerlis würden mit Ferraris vorfahren hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch einen etwas dickeren Hals.


... aber dieser 'dicke Hals' ist eben nicht rational. Privatvermögen != Firma. 

Selbst wenn es Firmenfahrzeuge wären, müssten diese erstmal verkauft werden und, wenn es den Angestellten lt. Arbeitsvertrag zusteht, neue Fahrzeuge angeschafft werden. Vorallem ist das meistens mit Mehrkosten verbunden ... wobei ein Ferrari als Gebrauchtfahrzeug sicherlich mehr einbringt, als ein fünf Jahre alter Passat als Dienstwagen. 

In allen Arbeitsverträgen für CEOs, ltd. Angestellte etc. die ich kenne, steht immer etwas zu einem dienstlichen Fahrzeug und, jetzt kommts, die Klasse ... z.B. gehobene Mittelklasse, Oberklasse etc.pp.

So paradox es klingt, aber mit so einem Punkt in deinem Vertrag hast du ein *Anspruch* auf so ein Fahrzeug, egal wie es um die Firma steht ... außer natürlich es gibt hier keine Ausnahmeregelungen die am wirtschaftlichen Erfolg geknüpft sind.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich kenne deren Reaktionen bei Interviews. Und das langt für eine Einschätzung. Schon das Bild was sie nach außen zeigen langt für eine Beurteilung in so einem Falle. Da brauche ich weder persönlichen Kontakt noch sie zu kennen.



hm, ich fand das auftreten insbesondere von cevat yerli hin und wieder auch ein bißchen großspurig, aber ich erlaube mir aufgrund der paar interviews kein urteil, was die persönlichkeit der 3 angeht.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Juni 2014)

Das ist mir alles klar und das Prinzip kenne ich auch zur Genüge. Da gibts auch Flottenverträge und Budgetvorgaben nach denen man sich richten muß. Da heißt es Mittelklasse oder obere Mittelklasse und dann entweder Wagenwert oder Leasingbetrag/Monat als Limit. Meist werden auch noch die Hersteller im Gros vorgegeben. Und dann auch Anteil Privatnutzung berücksichtigen ja/nein. Wobei die Yerlis ja die direkten Inhaber sind und keinem Vorstand eine Erklärung schulden.

Es geht in dem Falle vielmehr um den subjektiven Eindruck, den man als Firmeninhaber in so einer Situation/Lage hinterläßt. Ich würde mich dabei an deren Stelle nicht wohl fühlen. Auch wenn ich wüßte, daß der oder die Ferrari/s nichts mit der finanziellen Lage der Firma per se zu tun hätten. Ich würde da rein aus Solidarität heraus eben einen anderen Weg zur Arbeit finden, auch wenn ich den Ferrari nicht abgeben würde. Aber schon die Geste würde viel aussagen.

Und das mit den Anspruch auf den Dienstwagen ist mir auch klar. Und wenn die 3 Jahre Leasingzeit herum sind gehe ich als Angestellter auch zum zuständigen Mitarbeiter für die Dienstfahrzeuge in meiner Firma und fordere danach, wenn er mir zusteht. Da interessiert es mich persönlich nicht unbedingt, ob die Firma jetzt 500.000 weniger Gewinn macht oder nicht. Da will ich auch den nächsten Passat/Audi A4 für die nächste Leasingdauer.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Juni 2014)

armes kleines Crytek 

hoffentlich gehen sie nicht hops, ich will Homefront 2 noch kaufen (und spätere Spiele eventuell auch)


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das ist mir alles klar und das Prinzip kenne ich auch zur Genüge. Da gibts auch Flottenverträge und Budgetvorgaben nach denen man sich richten muß. Da heißt es Mittelklasse oder obere Mittelklasse und dann entweder Wagenwert oder Leasingbetrag/Monat als Limit. Und dann auch Anteil Privatnutzung berücksichtigen ja/nein. Wobei die Yerlis ja die direkten Inhaber sind und keinem Vorstand eine Erklärung schulden.


Crytek ist eine GmbH, keine Personengesellschaft. D.h. du weißt nicht, wer gg. noch Gesellschafter ist.



> Es geht in dem Falle vielmehr um den subjektiven Eindruck, den man als Firmeninhaber in so einer Situation/Lage hinterläßt. Ich würde mich dabei an deren Stelle nicht wohl fühlen. Auch wenn ich wüßte, daß der oder die Ferrari/s nichts mit der finanziellen Lage der Firma per se zu tun hätten. Ich würde da rein aus Solidarität heraus eben einen anderen Weg zur Arbeit finden, auch wenn ich den Ferrari nicht abgeben würde. Aber schon die Geste würde viel aussagen.


Da gebe ich dir Recht ... wenn ich keine Löhne mehr zahlen könnte, würde ich mit Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahren bzw. mit einem Kleinwagen und den Porsche wirklich in der Garage lassen.



> Und das mit den Anspruch auf den Dienstwagen ist mir auch klar. Und wenn die 3 Jahre Leasingzeit herum sind gehe ich als Angestellter auch zum zuständigen Mitarbeiter für die Dienstfahrzeuge in meiner Firma und fordere danach, wenn er mir zusteht. Da interessiert es mich persönlich nicht unbedingt, ob die Firma jetzt 500.000 weniger Gewinn macht oder nicht. Da will ich auch den nächsten Passat/Audi A4 für die nächste Leasingdauer.


So läuft es meistens in den Firmen ... 

Dank dem Gesetz für Kapitalgesellschaften, die Bilanzen in elektronischer Form zu veröffentlichen, kann sich jeder den JA 2012 anschauen. Wenn ich sehe, das bei einem Umsatz von knapp 50 Mio. EUR keine 500.000 EUR liquide Mittel per Stichtag 31.12.2014 vorhanden sind ... da kann ich verstehen, warum Zahlungen ausbleiben. Ich mach knapp 10% des Umsatzes von Crytek und hab 8x mehr liquide Mittel zur Verfügung.  

Aber interessant ist auch, das es Gewinnabführungsvereinbarungen mit einer anderen Gesellschaft gibt und wieviele Tochtergesellschaften Crytek wirklich hat.


----------



## Schalkmund (26. Juni 2014)

Warum seine Mitarbeiter bezahlen, wenn man doch auch Ferrari fahren kann?


----------



## MichaelG (26. Juni 2014)

Das geht aber nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt gut. Dann kommt der mit dem kleinen Vögelein und klebt das überall darauf, was verwertbar ist. Dazu zählt dann auch ein Ferrari. Es sei denn er ist bei der GmbH nicht im Firmeneigentum enthalten und privat. Denn die GmbH haftet ja nur mit dem Haftungskapital.

Und selbst dann: Wenn die Einnahmen wegbrechen nützt einem der schönste Ferrari nicht, den man nicht unterhalten kann. Und wenn man (dummerweise) gar auf Hartz IV abrutscht ist er eh weg, weil die Preisgrenze für ein Hartz IV-Auto selbst als Gebrauchtwagen und billigster Ferrari (348er oder Mondial) locker überschritten wird.


----------



## Kristian (26. Juni 2014)

Ferrari wird auf Freundin gemeldet und es kann weiter gefahren werden.... wundert einen dieser Bericht? neee  Gibbet bei uns in der Hauptstadt viele solcher "Müster-Ünternehmer"... aber zum Glück gibts auch andere


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> [...] Denn die GmbH haftet ja nur mit dem Haftungskapital.


Auch das stimmt nicht ganz ... in vielen Fällen verlangen Banken u.a. eine persönliche Haftung der Gesellschafter. Meistens dann in den Fällen, wenn Kapital benötigt wird.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juni 2014)

Kristian schrieb:


> Ferrari wird auf Freundin gemeldet und es kann weiter gefahren werden.... wundert einen dieser Bericht? neee  Gibbet bei uns in der Hauptstadt viele solcher "Müster-Ünternehmer"... aber zum Glück gibts auch andere


Hehe ... wobei diese Müster-Ünternehmer in Berlin wohl eher BMW & Mercedes fahren.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Auch das stimmt nicht ganz ... in vielen Fällen verlangen Banken u.a. eine persönliche Haftung der Gesellschafter. Meistens dann in den Fällen, wenn Kapital benötigt wird.



Das würde aber die GmbH-Regelung ad absurdum führen (wobei ich aber ehrlicherweise so etwas richtig finde. Am schlimmsten ist ja noch die britische Form davon die Ltd. Da haften die ja nur mit geringsten Summen.


----------



## Rabowke (26. Juni 2014)

Welche GmbH Regelung? Stammkapital ist keine Sicherheit bzw. in bargeld hinterlegte Einlage auf einem Konto, was ggf. gesperrt ist. Im Grunde kannst du bis auf 1.500 EUR Stammkapital *nach* Gründung der GmbH reduzieren bzw. das Geld, 50% muss lediglich in bar vorhanden sein, für betriebliche Zwecke ausgeben.

Nach deiner Logik wäre also eine Sicherheit von 1.500 EUR bei einer GmbH möglich ... da zeigt dir doch jede Bank sofort den Ausgang. 

Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen, rein rechtlich haftet eine GmbH in der Tat mit dem Stammkapital ... aber kein Kreditunternehmen der Welt würde dir Fremdkapital ohne Sicherung überlassen. Außer vllt. Kalle & Kalle GbR vom Hamburger Kiez ...


----------



## Kerusame (26. Juni 2014)

hmm. jo, was soll man da sagen.
mein beileid für die mitarbeiter, sollte das studio in naher zukunft schließen. allerdings bin ich nicht wirklich traurig darüber, falls crytek dicht macht. abgesehen von far cry und dem ersten crysis teil haben sie meiner meinung nach nix tolles vollbracht. die fortsetzungen von crysis waren alle mehr schlecht als recht, jedenfalls in meinen augen, und warface war absoluter mist. bei warface wundert mich nicht, dass es außerhalb russlands gefloppt ist, sondern eher, dass es überhaupt ein land gibt, indem es erfolgreich war/ist. den yerlis bin ich 1 mal auf ner messe (glaube gamescom 2012? weiß es aber nicht mehr) begegnet und hatte sofort das gefühl es mit großkotzen zu tun zu haben. vielleicht bin ich auch deshalb kein fan von crytek. klar können eindrücke, besonders der erste, täuschen, aber ich denke arrogant beschreibt die yerlis recht gut. jedenfalls avni, der kommt mMn ganz beschissen rüber.
und, dass manager auf mitarbeiter scheissen ist doch schon länger bekannt, da macht der ferrari auch keinen unterschied mehr.


----------



## Theojin (26. Juni 2014)

Letzten Endes wäre Crytek als komplett tote Spieleschmiede für mich kein großartiger Verlust. Es sind für mich leider nur spielbare Grafikdemos. Klar, die Grafik ist meistens top, hat aber durch den Konsolenmatsch auch gelitten, aber von den anderen Punkten her war für mich nach Crysis eigentlich Schluß. C2 habe ich mir irgendwann mal für 5€ gekauft, den 3. Teil nur geborgt und war ruckzuck durch. Crysis im MP war nie eine Option für mich, dazu habe ich einfach viel zuviel über die Cheaterei dort gelesen. Unerheblich, ob das stimmte, oder nicht, sowas probiere ich dann gar nicht erst aus.

Für mich ist nur wichtig, daß Star Citizen mit der cryengine3 irgendwann rauskommt, und das Chris und sein Team dort alle nötige Unterstützung hat, ansonsten ist Crytek für mich unerheblich.


----------



## Generosus (26. Juni 2014)

will ich auch mal meinen senf dazu geben, es geht doch nciht um die autos die sie fahren, es geht doch nicht um die bürostühle, oder flüge die sie bezahlen, denn alles muss ja irgendwie erwirtschaftet werden und das können sie nicht wenn sie auf free to play srtzen un da nur halb garren müll veröffentlichen
wer von euch hat wirklich die spiele von crytek gespielt  un auch wirklich durchgespielt 
farcry 1     anfang sehr gut bis zu mitte war das spiel ein sehr gutes un dann ???????? auf einmal hat man einen schnitt, wo man sich fragt was soll der müll ,  ich kann mich immer wieder an eine bestimmte stelle erinnern, man kommt in einen raum, kan fett waffen un munition einsammeln, öffnet eine tür, öffnet eine zweite tür un die andere tür schliesst sich hinter einem und gleichzeitig kommen aus dem krater dutzende zielsuchende raketen entgegen           entlcihe male probiert bis ich zum cheat griff um an der stelle vorbei zu kommen, einziger gedanke dabei, wer hat den müll verzaft, oder gar getestet.
das selbe bei crysis 1 + 2          bis zur häfte in ordnung, dann aber meist extremer müll    crysis 3  blieb somit dort wo es hin gehört im laden, den müll von denen tu ich mir nicht nochmal an, 
privat kenn ich viele spieler, keiner von denen spiel noch crytek sachen, weil die meisten von ihnen diese spiele nicht wirklich gut empfanden im nach hinein
un zur engine    die bonbon farbene ausgburger puppenkiste wasser engine is gut??    da kenn ich wesentlich bessere un schönere, die wesentlich mehr hermacht un zum schluss auch besser aussah
für mich is die konsequenz die richtige, wer mist verzapt soll auch damit untergehen


----------



## MichaelG (27. Juni 2014)

Bei Farcry 1 störte mich viel mehr der Sprung von den Söldnern weg auf die Mutanten. Ohne Mutanten wäre FC1 ein top Spiel. Bei mir gabs nur an einer Stelle ein Problem, wo das Spiel erst nach einem Bugfix richtig funktionierte.

Wenn ich mich so dunkel erinnere: Ich klaute einen Jeep aus irgendeinem Camp und fuhr von dort in eine der Hallen. Plötzlich stand vor der Halle ein Heli vom Feind in der Luft und man kam einfach nicht an dem vorbei. Das war wie als hätte ich eine Lösung im Spiel gefunden, die ich nicht hätte nutzen dürfen.

Ansonsten war FC1 wirklich gut. Nur die Mutanten haben mir die zweite Spielhälfte irgendwie versaut. Das hat dann FC3 wieder gutgemacht.  Das ganze nach einem sehr mäßigen 2. Teil (wo ich aus Genervtheit vor immer wieder den gleichen Straßenecken freiräumen, den 08/15-Missionen immer noch nicht durch bin. Da verrecke ich immer um die 70% herum. Nicht weil ich es eventuell nicht könnte, sondern weil das Spiel dann irgendwann einmal abgrundtief nervig ist und irgendwann keinen Spaß mehr macht)


----------



## MichaelG (27. Juni 2014)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Welche GmbH Regelung? Stammkapital ist keine Sicherheit bzw. in bargeld hinterlegte Einlage auf einem Konto, was ggf. gesperrt ist. Im Grunde kannst du bis auf 1.500 EUR Stammkapital *nach* Gründung der GmbH reduzieren bzw. das Geld, 50% muss lediglich in bar vorhanden sein, für betriebliche Zwecke ausgeben.
> 
> Nach deiner Logik wäre also eine Sicherheit von 1.500 EUR bei einer GmbH möglich ... da zeigt dir doch jede Bank sofort den Ausgang.
> 
> Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen, rein rechtlich haftet eine GmbH in der Tat mit dem Stammkapital ... aber kein Kreditunternehmen der Welt würde dir Fremdkapital ohne Sicherung überlassen. Außer vllt. Kalle & Kalle GbR vom Hamburger Kiez ...



GmbH-Regelung: Was ich gesetzlich veranlassen muß, um eine GmbH zu gründen. Was dann irgendwelche Kreditgeber verlangen ist doch wieder eine komplett andere Kiste. Es geht darum was eine GmbH rein rechtlich als Sachanlage vorlegen muß (nicht unbedingt nur an liquiden Mitteln, sondern auch als eingebuchten Buchungswerten, sprich auch Mobilar, Fahrzeuge Gebäude etc.). Und das wäre (wenn sich nichts geändert hat um die 50.000 DM oder eben 25.000 EUR. Davon 50% sofort und die weiteren 50% auf Anforderung mit Fristsetzung. Es wurde sogar afaik zwischenzeitlich diskutiert diese Grenze auf 10.000 EUR zu senken (imho aber ein Irrsinn).

Daß ein potentieller Kreditgeber da nochmal ganz andere Ansprüche für die Sicherung seiner geliehenen Beträge stellt ist doch klar und durchaus vollkommen legitim. Aber das ist eine vollkommen andere Baustelle als das reine GmbH-Recht. Bei der Bank mußt Du flapsig formuliert die Hosen richtig runterlassen und den Kredit 3-4 mal absichern. Weil die Banken wissen, was von den Buchungswerten bei einem Zwangsverkauf übrig bleibt.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> [...]


Äh ... wat? 

Davon rede ich doch auch ... rein rechtlich gesehen haftet eine GmbH lediglich mit dem Stammkapital, was übrigens auch deutlich über 25k EUR sein darf. Ich hab z.B. ein Stammkapital von knapp 280k in meinem Unternehmen.

Selbstverständlich ist eine Bank bzw. ein Kredit eine komplett andere Baustelle, aber genau davon hab ich gesprochen. Um eine GmbH mit Fremdkapital zu versorgen hast du nicht viele Möglichkeiten und der naheliegendste Weg, Fremdkapital durch Kredite einer Bank, wird in 99,999% der Fälle eben durch eine vollumfänglich selbstschuldnerische und vorallem mit dem Privatvermögen haftende Bürgschaft abgesicht.

Nichts anderes habe ich oben geschrieben und nichts anderes hast du eben nochmal bestätigt.

Schön das wir darüber gesprochen haben!


----------



## MichaelG (27. Juni 2014)

Man kann ja auch ohne Kredit pleite gehen. Da braucht man nur mal beim Lieferanten die Waren nicht bezahlen zu können.


----------



## Rabowke (27. Juni 2014)

Der schnellste Weg in die Insolvenz ist immer noch das zurückhalten der SV Beiträge und natürlich der LSt. und USt., vorallem wenn man keine USt. 1/11 Regelung in Anspruch nehmen kann ( oder will ) ... Lieferanten haben häufig Zahlungsziele von 30, 60 oder 90 Tage, ich hab Mandanten die haben z.B. 120 Tage mit 3% Skonto. 

Wie dem auch sei ... ich hab mir gerade meinen 5. Porsche 911 bestellt und werd einfach mal das Juni Gehalt nicht zahlen, der Papa braucht neue 21" Felgen!


----------



## MichaelG (27. Juni 2014)

Bist ja noch echt zurückhaltend. Da hätte ich eher einen 918 genommen. Wenn dann schon mit richtig Karacho untergehen.  

Und ja Vater Staat ist der schnellste wenn es darum geht ausstehende Forderungen notfalls auch via Insolvenz einzutreiben...


----------

